# Awesome combo machine!



## jwmay (Feb 11, 2019)

Atlas Mill
					

Atlas Mill, it is 3 phase and I never got around to messing with it and adding a phase converter due to lack of 3 phase power. It has a DRO. Make me an offer. Lathe also for sale it is the small...



					charleston.craigslist.org
				




If I was looking for a combination mill/lathe, I can't think of a better one.  Although I might want to change out the lathe portion of it for something a little bigger...


----------



## macardoso (Feb 11, 2019)

Now that's a combo machine I'd consider buying!


----------



## ttabbal (Feb 11, 2019)

Maybe I should mount a mini lathe on my Bridgeport table...


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Feb 11, 2019)

I know it's all in fun, but how many of you actually went out to check if yours would fit? LOL

I need a better mill on my G0773 Combo.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 11, 2019)

Is Aliant made in US?


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ive been thinking about making an adapter plate to mount my HF mini-mill onto my Clausing lathe cross slide! Not exactly the same but similar concept i guess!


----------

